
Patent troll drops case one day after Newegg’s lawyer calls - bumbledraven
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/patent-troll-realizes-it-sued-newegg-drops-lawsuit-the-next-day/?comments=1
======
brudgers
Link to article rather than comments: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/01/patent-troll-real...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2016/01/patent-troll-realizes-it-sued-newegg-drops-lawsuit-the-next-
day/)

